# premium mms und mt billing?!



## Andreas T. (13 Juni 2010)

Hi, gerade habe ich eine Nachricht erhalten, im Internet sei eine mms für mich bei meinem provider abrufbar, dazu einen Code. Da ich keine mms erwarte, werde ich diese nicht abrufen. War gerade am rumsurfen und haben festgestellt, dass mms Empfang etwas kosten kann. Ist es möglich, dass ein "Scherzkeks" mit meiner Handynr. im Internet ein mms Abo bestellt? Aber wenn ich die mms nicht abrufe, kann es doch auch nix kosten, oder? Gibt es bei mms Abos, die man aus dem Internet bestellen kann, sowas wie eine verpflichtende Bestellbestätigung vom Handy aus oder mindestens eine "ok-Abfrage"?? Es könnte natürlich auch Werbung oder Spam sein, der an zufällige Nummern geleitet wird.
Weiß jemand mehr darüber?  
Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Andreas T. (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: premium mms und mt billing?!*

Wie lange bleibt denn der link zu der mms aktiv? Der Code ist 6-stellig, mit Groß und Kleinbuchstaben und Zahlen, hoffe jetzt, dass sich niemand vertippt.


----------



## bernhard (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: premium mms und mt billing?!*

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mailmüll ist immer gefährlich. Davon profitieren nur die Banditen, die das verbreiten.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: premium mms und mt billing?!*



Andreas T. schrieb:


> gerade habe ich eine Nachricht erhalten, im Internet sei eine mms für mich bei meinem provider abrufbar, dazu einen Code.


Ist ein Absender erkennbar? Wenn nicht, gehört das auf jeden Fall in den Müll.


----------



## Andreas T. (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: premium mms und mt billing?!*

Nein, es ist der service meines providers, dass ich eine mms erhalten habe. Theoretisch könnte es auch sein, dass mir ein Freund was geschickt hat (hat aber keiner, bin mir sicher!), meinte jemand an der Hotline meines Anbieters. Es könnte aber auch was kosten, falls jemand im Internet meine Handynummer angegeben hat, versehentlich oder als dummen "Scherz" - räumte der Service Typ am Telefon ein. Wenn ich die mms nicht ansehe, habe ich sie nicht empfangen, meinte er. Hoffe, das stimmt so und ich hoffe auch, dass der link und der Code bald ungültig werden. 
Werde demnächst premium mms sperren lassen für meine Nummer.


----------



## technofreak (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: premium mms und mt billing?!*



Andreas T. schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte es auch sein, dass mir ein Freund was geschickt hat


Praktisch dürfte  es ein Abzockdienst sein. Wenn es wirklich  ein Freund wäre, 
würde er sich schon wieder auf "normalem" Weg melden.


----------



## Andreas T. (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: premium mms und mt billing?!*

Seit wann gibt es MT Billing? Wie gut, dass ich kein mms-Handy besitze, sonst hätte ich die mms automatisch empfangen.
Nein, meine Freunde schicken keine mms, wissen ja, dass ich die am Handy nicht sehen kann.
Weiß niemand mehr darüber? Bin etwas empört, dass mms-Empfang bei Bestellung aus dem Internet kostenpflichtig sein kann, ohne dass man vom eigenen Gerät was bestätigen muss. Evtl. auch als Abo. Irre!!
Gruß, Andreas


----------

